# Moving to Seville and looking for a temporary solution



## newrooky (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I am looking to move to Spain in October (Probably Seville) and was wondering if anyone has a good place to find short-term (2 months or so) sublets or room-shares. I am perfectly happy finding a room in a shared apartment (prefer it actually), I just don't know what resources there are for this in Spain besides loquo. 

I have a job (computer based) that I will take with me and am just looking for a comfortable space where I can enjoy and get to know the country a little better. 

If anyone has any suggestions, please shoot them my way.

thanks,

-brandon


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome to Seville! are my first point of call for most things re Seville.

Sure they can help


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont think we have anyone who lives in Seville, but I think a few on here may know it and will give you some advise and tips! The only time I went to Seville was to drop one of my older daughters off at the bus station there (she was travelling by bus to Portugal) and I thought it was horrendous, the roads were chaos and jammed up, it was busy, noisy, ugly and dusty. But then I dont like cities much and I didnt really see the whole picture, just the centre (I think???)

Jo xxx


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

newrooky said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am looking to move to Spain in October (Probably Seville) and was wondering if anyone has a good place to find short-term (2 months or so) sublets or room-shares. I am perfectly happy finding a room in a shared apartment (prefer it actually), I just don't know what resources there are for this in Spain besides loquo.
> 
> ...


The majority of 'flat share' adverts will just be stuck to lamp posts. You'll find loads when you get there. You could spend the first couple of nights in a hotel whilst you go around looking at the flats.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We visit Sevilla quite a lot, it's a great city, but very hectic. We don't know anyone who lives there. I guess it will be expensive. We are an hour away, we do have friends who live in our village who have a house 20 mins from Sevilla which they might rent if you are interested.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

newrooky said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am looking to move to Spain in October (Probably Seville) and was wondering if anyone has a good place to find short-term (2 months or so) sublets or room-shares. I am perfectly happy finding a room in a shared apartment (prefer it actually), I just don't know what resources there are for this in Spain besides loquo.
> 
> ...


Hi,
There's a youth hostal in Seville. See link

HI - Hostel Sevilla - Instalación Juvenil Youth Hostel


----------

